# Tail biter update



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Some of you may rember i had a baby mouse who ate her sitters tail (ate not nipped) well my friend i gave her to despach decided to keep her allong with a male and female of mine i had going spair as he wanted to breed some pinkies for food. well he brought them back today as they were making too much mess in his kitchin and he has grown too attached to them to use them as food. apperantly the tail eater has compleatly changed and hasent caused a problem at all. they have joined my last feeder girl who didnt get rehomed and are chilling out happly tougher and every one has there tails still 
Just wanted to update everyone on her progress.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

that is good news


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, a happy ending!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep she has been reunited with her mum and compleatly happy not to mantion pregnant!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sad news im afraid, she has struck again 

Her mum **** had a nipped tail tip
My male JD had a nipped tail tip
Agouti female had a nipped tail tip
and worst of all the little siamese girl im growing fond of has has most of her long tail eaten! I guess she was too small to defend herself so was an easy target.








The tail eater has been seperated, had her litter and will be putdown tomorrow as this is the second mouse she has deformed. I beleave this is bad temperment inherated form her great granddad who attacked another mouse and allmost removed its tail. 
The saimese girl is doing well and not showing any sign of it hurting, when i first found her she was cuddled up to JD (he loves babies and as she is tiny and the youngest she is the baby of the group) and he is keeping an eye on her. Im hoping it wont effect her mentaly as i want to use her as a nanny mouse.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

oh dear, how strange. What weird behavior. I think you are making a good choice by putting her down...I doubt she would be happy living alone and you'll never be able to tell when she will strike again. I am sorry.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh poor mice  Good you are reacting to it!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, found the little siamese snuggling up to JD again today


----------

